# MAC France



## tirurit (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi!

  This might sound like the dumbest question ever, but I am going to be spending a couple weeks on the southeast of France and I wondered if there are any MAC Pro Stores in the Côte d'Azur. I would love to take advantage of my visit to be able to get my hands on a few items I've had on my mental list for a while now.

  I've checked MAC's website and their store locator with little success, help?!


----------



## Britmakeup (Aug 28, 2014)

There is no Pro Store in the Cote d'Azur...
  But you can find stores in Marseille, Cannes, Saint Tropez and Nice.


----------



## Diane Merino (Aug 28, 2014)

Britmakeup said:


> There is no Pro Store in the Cote d'Azur...
> But you can find stores in Marseille, Cannes, Saint Tropez and Nice.


Living in Nice, I recommend the Canne's one in order to get the possible new limited edition products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice's store might not have them all, as an example only Cannes in the South received the Kelly Osbourne collection


----------

